# Social Distancing Until 2022??



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't know how much more of this I can take :bored:

What are you guys doing to busy yourselves during quarantine?


----------



## oreocheesecake (Nov 15, 2014)

They’ll be lucky to enforce social distancing until summer, people will get tired of it eventually.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Think about it. We were supposed to live in a world without borders, free to roam the planet from Pinsk to Papua, from Alaska to Aruba. Now they tell us to stay at home in order to give some old geezers a few more years.


----------



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

2022? Nah. It's unsustainable. It's not gonna happen. As long as the lockdown is over, social distancing will end. I think I speak on behalf of most people when I say that I'm beginning to despise the term "social distancing".


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

Johnson&Johnson are hoping to have a vaccine out by second quarter 2021, and I heard that german biotech companies are rapidly developing a vaccine so hopefully we'll be covered here in europe in about a year's time from now.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

I work. No quarantine for me. Still have a 5 day work week. The store that we supply sells medication thus can stay open these days.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Fuck that 

I’m currently organizing a wine night In the church parking lot near my home where me and others will sit in our cars and do trivia and music and loiter the parking lot


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

2022 fuck no

I will take my chances 

We as a general public are not prisoners extending this into years would be absurd
Right now the kill rate of those who have gotten is like 4% 
Ya can’t lock up the world over 4% death rate for those who contract, for years


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

FYI, South Korea has experienced either a reinfection or the reactivation of the coronavirus in around 100 people who were previously infected but recovered (tested for recovery so they were classified as 'cured'). They're not sure which one it is so until they figure it out and also, come up with a vaccine, get used to social distancing.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

How is this casually being discussed by everyone praying for vaccine and willing to stay home for a fucken year and a half 

Hell NO! 

And just to be clear, I do agree with precautions for those at risk people but come in a month it’s THOSE people who should stay quarantined not everyone fucken else.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

While no doubt that immunocompromised people are at greater risk of dying from C19, everyone's at risk of serious complications or potentially infecting immunocompromised people in their social circle. There are plenty of people who are immunocompromised but don't know it because they don't bother with annual physicals. Obese and overweight people are far more prone to being immunocompromised but not know it since there's correlation between diabetes 2, high cholesterol, high blood pressure (all CVDs and NAFLD) etc.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Millenium_01 said:


> I don't know how much more of this I can take :bored:
> 
> What are you guys doing to busy yourselves during quarantine?


I don't think it's going to be that long, but it won't be the same sort of "normal" we had before. We're going to deal with the aftermath of this thing for quite some time. They are talking about 3 staggered phases here in the U.S. I'll probably be working from home until at least June by my estimation. 

I have Kindle Unlimited  I get to pick up to 10 books at a time from a digital library of over 250,000 books and read them. I can trade anything in I don't like and get another one. It's about 10 bucks a month. You can use a kindle, or get the free app on your phone, tablet, or computer. I've already read over 100 books in 2020. 

I also have Netflix, Disney+, and CBS All Access. I watch a lot of shows and movies. My cable provider has stepped up with a lot of free content too. I get out and take a couple mile walk as often as I can, and I work from home right now, so I'm saving on gas for the most part. I haven't had to fill up my tank in weeks (I will probably have to tomorrow though).


----------



## Tefede (Apr 16, 2020)

Sensational said:


> How is this casually being discussed by everyone praying for vaccine and willing to stay home for a fucken year and a half
> 
> Hell NO!
> 
> And just to be clear, I do agree with precautions for those at risk people but come in a month it’s THOSE people who should stay quarantined not everyone fucken else.


Hmm. I see you’re upset about it. But what if I told you life has entirely ended for good the way we knew it? Like 101%ly.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Tefede said:


> Hmm. I see you’re upset about it. But what if I told you life has entirely ended for good the way we knew it? Like 101%ly.


Dude buy what ever ya want

I am all fine with precaution for a few months but locking people up like prisoners long term

No people will revolt, they will. 

I aint fucken locking myself up for years waiting for a vaccine

Life as we know it :laughing:
Bit extreme 
Ya all go ahead and drink the mother fucken kool aid


----------



## Tefede (Apr 16, 2020)

I’m buying the reality. I have to. It’s the current world affairs.

Flip it around. Wouldn’t you accept what ever sold to re-access your notion of freedom?

Who will revolt? 1:1000 are not sheeple. The rest shall snitch.

I get it that you are rebelling, but you gotta cut loose the idealism here bc the check mate has already been delivered here. For health they will all obey.

And if you are libertarian or a lover of the ex form of normality, my best advice is to go full extreme idealistic. And pray for intervention. Bc to rally with a rifle against professional law enforcement teams is not the best surviving idea around dear.

I’m telling that as a vet.


----------



## Tefede (Apr 16, 2020)

Or even the best current available notion of freedom.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Intermittent social distancing may be needed until 2022 for hospital capacity, that's without a vaccine being found according to a Harvard study. A study that says it has its own limitations due to lack of information about immunity following the first wave. Interesting though is the intermittency of it.


> Conversely, too much social distancing without respite can be a bad thing. Under one modelled scenario "the social distancing was so effective that virtually no population immunity is built," the paper said, hence the need for an intermittent approach.


https://www.sciencealert.com/new-st...of-social-distancing-may-be-needed-until-2022


----------



## Sman12 (Apr 17, 2020)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Intermittent social distancing may be needed until 2022 for hospital capacity, that's without a vaccine being found according to a Harvard study. A study that says it has its own limitations due to lack of information about immunity following the first wave. Interesting though is the intermittency of it.
> 
> 
> > Conversely, too much social distancing without respite can be a bad thing. Under one modelled scenario "the social distancing was so effective that virtually no population immunity is built," the paper said, hence the need for an intermittent approach.
> ...


So we're supposed to distance ourselves from strangers in intervals as we move forward? I get that it's gradual, but I'm not sure how entirely effective that intermittent strategy is.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Sman12 said:


> So we're supposed to distance ourselves from strangers in intervals as we move forward? I get that it's gradual, but I'm not sure how entirely effective that intermittent strategy is.


Supposedly allowing for periods of less distancing results in greater herd immunity. But like others have probably said, herd immunity approaches can still have a large negative impact. Not really sure how this one works, but I'm sure that is what this title is referring to anyway.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Tefede said:


> I’m buying the reality. I have to. It’s the current world affairs.
> 
> Flip it around. Wouldn’t you accept what ever sold to re-access your notion of freedom?
> 
> ...


Oh gawd

Being a vet really doesn’t make you a sociologist, economist, or biologist
So unless you’re getting your intel straight from the mother fucken CDC yourself 
Lalalalalala

I have friends who are Vets, and

I am not Libertarian, because I do believe in healthcare support

But fuck if ya wanna call me a Libertarian for saying I’m not going to stay indoors for a year and a half, ok

And by the way what you’re discussing is sheeple

Ya wanna snitch on people who do not adhere to your belief that caging everyone for years would be necessary. 

I’m not rebelling and I’m not a rebel without a cause.
I’m also not an activist 

So because I have no intentions on staging protests etc I don’t see where my life dramatically changes except that I cannot control when the fuck they open recreational outlets like Roller Rink, Gym, Movies, and Restaurants.

I work in mental health so will still have work in my industry. Because I have always spent large amounts of my time working the majority of my time would be spent the same. 

I’m one of the few people this BS helped economic wise because I had work and then gov sending out stimulus after I already had a hefty tax return from over paying year prior so fortunate in the timing.

So you’re telling me that after I have social distanced and locked down myself (outside of working in healthcare so I actually knew before to have sanitizer, masks, gloves before hysteria) you’re telling me that you are going to eyeball if I decided to go visit friends, or go on walks out doors with friends, etc. That is fucken nuts!!!!!!! Yeah that is buying the fear.

I am not one of the people who thinks it does not exist.
I know it exists. But how in the fuck do you think a year and a half lockdown for this virus shit is sane

Again I’m down with everyone quarantined to stop initial widespread. During prime incubation periods. But at a certain people do need to be let out of their homes. 

I’m all for those who are high risk staying quarantined or those who are symptomatic etc. But eventually there comes a point when people require freedom regardless of external threats. 

Being a Vet is something you should be proud of but it really shouldn’t be an exclamation in order to suggest on an opinionated topic you’re right etc

Please don’t label me again Sir
Btw :laughing: I’ve been called Alotta things but idealistic is a new one
Wrong generic stereotype I’m not a gun toting US ******* just because I want my fucken freedom
Apparently you think your being a Vet is a free pass to make the assumption


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Blazkovitz said:


> Think about it. We were supposed to live in a world without borders, free to roam the planet from Pinsk to Papua, from Alaska to Aruba. Now they tell us to stay at home in order to give some old geezers a few more years.


And young folks, too. Viruses are no respectors of youth.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

I think the government should provide for its people as best as it can, to keep the social distancing going as long as needed to reduce cases of infections. After a while though, things should gradually start being allowed again when the # of cases reduce enough, like restaurants and such where you still can keep a reasonable distance from others. Unnecessary things where tons of people pack together like concerts, movie theaters and festivals should definitely be cancelled until we get to a point where the cases are low enough and not rising. It can be done gradually and reasonably. Of course, those that live with elderly people/immunity compromised people should definitely follow different rules and take much more precautions.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Alice Alipheese said:


> you know whats worse than that? becoming homeless becuase noone can fucking work minus essential workers and can't pay bills. I don't think the solution here is to force everyone into lockdown, reopen business and make wearing masks and maybe some kind of eyeware mandantory in public.


There's a major shortage on surgical and N95 masks since healthcare professionals need them to treat all the people who refused to social distance and either contracted the virus or walked around like Typhoid Mary, happily spreading the virus. Cloth masks and non-sealed eyewear are useless. 



> On another note, i read earlier about police flying drones over backyards to see if people are adherring to social distancing... fucking seriously? Our own homes?


Can you cite anything to back up this piece of gossip? There's a shit ton of misinformation on the Interwebs.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

I know I'm in a minority but social distancing doesn't really bother me at all, I'm pretty much a hermit anyway, I just have an excuse now. But I do feel like before long even people bothered by it who are abiding by the quarantine laws will start ignoring them, and I really worry what's going to happen to the people at risk once that starts. 

My mum's one of the people most at risk and because her job is classed as essential she's being made to keep going to work, so if people stop social distancing she's probably going to die, and pardon my french but fuck that. Her office is already barely taking it seriously as it is.

I have two close friends with the same problem, both are classed as essential so they have to keep going to work and both of them live with two of their own elderly relatives, one of the two friend's relatives are especially elderly, who are all going to die if they bring the virus home with them.

Just something for the "as long as people at risk stay home no-one has any right to complain" lot to think about.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

My county has lost 6 people to the virus. We have 9 in the hospital.

We've lost 10 people to suicide since schools closed. That's three times what we'd normally see.

Violent crimes are not only more common, they've becoming more violent - what used to be two drunk people pushing and shoving each other now involves weapons, guys who would have been flooding their exes' phones with text messages are now barging into their houses.

Running out of patience with the damned authoritarians who claim this is saving lives when I'm looking at evidence that says it's killing people instead.

Make these decisions locally, based on ALL the information, and stop thinking you're good people who know what's best for everyone. You really don't.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Everything is fine here. Stuff on Nextdoor isn't much different than usual.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I'm an extrovert. Social distancing is hard. But I like being alive. And I like the people that I care about staying alive. I have a friend who is going to be 97 years old next month. She is a weaver and a retired art teacher. She is so incredibly creative. After her daughter suffered an aneurysm in her early 50s, she went to her daughter's house every week to help her out. Her daugher had been a dressmaker until she had the brain bleed. With her mother's help, she is able to sew again. The two of them make quilts together. The daughter, who really can't speak very much, draws with pen and ink. Her artwork is detailed and her perspective is great. 

Are these folks expendible geezers? Or are they treasures? I prefer to think the latter.

People don't become less valuable because they get older.


----------

